# Platte töten



## Evilcamper (5. Februar 2009)

Moin... hab da mal ne Frage.
Ich wollte demnächst mal zum Brandungsangeln. Habe auch schon alles was man braucht, außer das Wissen um das korrekte und waidgerechte töten von Plattfischen.
Kann mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?


----------



## Seele (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Also ich hab ja erst eine gefangen aber ich hab ihr halt normal aufn Schädel geschlagen und dann nen Kiemenrundschnitt gemacht, wie ich das immer mach.


----------



## djoerni (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Platte töten ist nicht ganz so einfach wie bei "normalen" fischen. am besten durchtrennst du nach dem fang die wirbelsäule mit einem messer wie beim aal. ansonsten einfach mal unter "suche" plattfische waidgerecht töten eingeben. da kommt ne menge an holfreichen infos!


----------



## MFT-Ralf (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Zum Betäuben bräuchtest Du schon einen Gummihammer(klappt aber manchmal auch erst nach diversen Schlägen).
Wie djoerni schon geschrieben hat, die Wirbelsäule durchtrennen(geht auch ganz gut mit ner kräftigen Haushaltsschere) und bis an die Kiemendeckel weiterschneiden, anschließend nimmst Du den Kopf und ziehst in nach vorne/unten weg und die Innereien kommen dabei auch mit raus.

#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Nach der „Verordnung über das Schlachten und Aufbewahren von lebenden Fischen und anderen kaltblütigen Tieren“ vom 14.01.1936 (RGBI I S. 13) gilt für das Töten von Aalen und Plattfischen eine andere als unter Punkt 1.5.2. angeführte Regelung. 
Bei beiden Arten kann der Betäubungsschlag auf den Hinterkopf unterbleiben. „Aale sind durch einen bis auf die Wirbelsäule reichenden Schnitt dicht unterhalb des Kopfes und sofortiges Aufschneiden der Leibeshöhle und Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens zu schlachten; 
der Schnitt bis auf die Wirbelsäule kann unterbleiben, wenn die Ausblutung durch Aufschneiden der Leibeshöhle und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens bewirkt wird. Plattfische sind, wenn die Betäubung unterbleibt, durch einen schnellen, den Kopf vom Körper trennenden Schnitt zu schlachten; das Abtrennen des Kopfes kann unterbleiben, wenn die Ausblutung durch Aufschneiden der Leibeshöhle und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens bewirkt wird.“


----------



## Evilcamper (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Also schneller Schnitt durch die Wirbelsäule. Töten durch entfernen der Innereien samt Herz, und das ohne Betäubung? Das klingt ziemlich heftig. Machst Du das auch so Wattwurm?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Ja. So wird es gemacht. Andere nehmen die Schere und schneiden direkt ohne Stich den Kopf bis durchs Rückrat. Ich hatte mal danach gegoogelt und so stand es überall beim schlachten oder töten von Plattfischen. Als ich meine erste Platte damals gefangen hatte, habe ich es mir von einem Mitangler zeigen lassen. Klingt brutal, ist aber so richtig. Und schwer ist es auch nicht.


----------



## dirk-mann (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

moin

ich schneide auch mit ner schere den kopf ab und zieh die eingeweide mit raus betäuben geht meiner meinung nach bei ner platte schlecht

gruß dirk


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Genau... Dann kann man auch sofort die Flossen und den Schwanz gleich mit entsorgen. Wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass man das Nierenzeugs noch rauskratzen sollte.


----------



## Evilcamper (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Na dann muß ich mir das mit den Innereien wohl auch mal zeigen lassen. Einfach so rausrupfen, da trau ich mich nicht ran. Erstmal wirds denn wohl mit der Wirbelsäule gehen.
Danke für die Tips Jungs!!! (und Mädels)


----------



## Hechtpeter (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*



seele schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja erst eine gefangen aber ich hab ihr halt normal aufn Schädel geschlagen und dann nen Kiemenrundschnitt gemacht, wie ich das immer mach.


 



Drum heißt er auch "Plattfisch"|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:




Sorry für OT


Gruß Peter


----------



## Brassenwürger (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Moin!

Hier wurde das Thema mal ausgiebig diskutiert. Es wurden einige gute und eine Menge guter Tips gegeben. Vor allem die vom Tiden Hubert...|rolleyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=89786&highlight=plattfische+t%F6ten

Ich töte Plattfische wie alle anderen auch (Abschlagen, ausbluten). Auf´m Kutter: Kopf auf die Reling oder Bootskante und *kräftig* draufschlagen! Am Strand sucht man sich am besten einen Stein als Unterlage. Nach dem Schlag "über die Augen" ist auch ein Plattfisch weg vom Fenster und merkt nichts mehr. Nimmt man den Fisch anschließend sofort aus, ist das Werk vollbracht und man kann ein gutes Gewissen haben.
Leider musste ich schon des öfteren erleben, dass Platte lebend einfach in den Eimer, die Tüte oder die Fischkiste geworfen wurden. Da sie extrem ausdauernd sind, leben sie noch lange weiter und so manch eine Plastiktüte hat am nächsten Morgen im Ferienhaus noch "geflattert"! Sowas muss nicht sein! Also lieber etwas zu doll draufhauen als den Fisch unnötig leiden lassen!
Außerdem ist die Fleischqualität bei so geschlachteten Plattfischen besser!#6


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Hi! Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit mit einem Hammer auf das hintere Drittel zu schlagen - eigentlich sehr effektiv... .
Petri!


----------



## gluefix (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Platte töten*

Dahmals, als ich meinen Fischereischein in Mecklenburg Vorpommern gemacht habe (1998 ??), haben wir gelernt, dass Plattfische ausschließlich durch schnelles durchtrennen der Wirbelsäule hinter dem Kopf zu töten sind. So mache ich es heute eigentlich auch ausschließlich noch. Von Kiemen breit hauen halte ich nicht viel.


----------

